# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  teeth dreams.

## MollyMolly

I keep having a dream where I'm losing my teeth. Usually I'm wearing a retainer (which I used to about 8 years ago.) I'm always wearing my retainer for days or weeks in my dream, and my teeth will look fine, but after I take the retainer off, it looks like my teeth have been ground down, or just slowly dissolving away but it doesn't hurt. When I put the retainer back in, my teeth look fine, but it digs into my gums and it's really painful. Any help?

----------


## CloudOFmichael

Most likely God is telling you to take better care of your teeth (brushing, flossing... etc.) or you will regret it  :Shades wink: .

----------


## Zenman

I've had dozens of weird teeth dreams.  Usually I'll be looking in the mirror and my teeth look weird, like they'll be distorted and different sizes, or I'll be missing teeth.  It's definitely a dream sign for me but it's never made me go lucid.  Just like dreams about being back in school have never made me go lucid, and I have those all the time.

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Most likely God is telling you to take better care of your teeth (brushing, flossing... etc.) or you will regret it .



OR that lots of things have happened to her regarding her teeth.  Like me for instance  :tongue2: .





> I've had dozens of weird teeth dreams.  Usually I'll be looking in the mirror and my teeth look weird, like they'll be distorted and different sizes, or I'll be missing teeth.  It's definitely a dream sign for me but it's never made me go lucid.  Just like dreams about being back in school have never made me go lucid, and I have those all the time.



Me too!  I had a dream that I already had my braces on before I had them, a lot of grinding my teeth and them wearing away...adult teeth loose, cracked my tooth...

I blame what's happened to me regarding my teeth.

I'm on my second set of braces.
I've had rubber bands, a lingual arch, an expander...
oh, and 11 teeth pulled out.

That would be why teeth infect my dreams sometimes!

----------


## Eldraziking187

Some people would interpret that has bad health, if you believe in that kinda stuff. I have had bad teeth dreams and I am pretty healthy. The teeth dreams I have had are the kind were they rot-out and it hurts. I Have not had any since I started becoming lucid. Have you?

----------


## lucidreamsavy

> Some people would interpret that has bad health, if you believe in that kinda stuff. I have had bad teeth dreams and I am pretty healthy. The teeth dreams I have had are the kind were they rot-out and it hurts. I Have not had any since I started becoming lucid. Have you?



Huh...I know that I don't really have them as often (when it comes to my teeth, the worst is over).  I got lucid once because I was having a teeth dream!

Yes, I know you weren't talking to me  ::lol:: .

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> OR that lots of things have happened to her regarding her teeth.  Like me for instance .
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!  I had a dream that I already had my braces on before I had them, a lot of grinding my teeth and them wearing away...adult teeth loose, cracked my tooth...
> 
> I blame what's happened to me regarding my teeth.
> 
> I'm on my second set of braces.
> ...



Very possible  :smiley: .  It is hard to give a good interpretation without a person's past.

----------


## Cacophony

*Teeth dreams are one of the most common reported dreams. I recall reading in a lot of places that it symbolizes a bad self-image. Typically I've heard that having dreams where your teeth fall out means that you are afraid of people judging you, a fear of looking bad, etc.*

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> Teeth dreams are one of the most common reported dreams. I recall reading in a lot of places that it symbolizes a bad self-image. Typically I've heard that having dreams where your teeth fall out means that you are afraid of people judging you, a fear of looking bad, etc.



That too  :wink2: .

----------

